# Jon Stewart: Stifling free speech



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

A column by John Nolte of Bighollywood.com in which he discusses Jon Stewart and his problem with free political speech.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...ng-free-speech-becoming-increasingly-bizarre/

The best example of this occurred just a few months ago at his anti-Beck Rally to Restore Sanity. In order to point his sanctimonious finger at the rest of us and wag it like the Church Lady so he could tell everyone else how they should and should not conduct themselves, he puts on this HUGE rally in DC. Im sorry, but this is not normal behavior. Sure, the rally was successful, but the irony of someone standing in the heart of our democracy to demand we stop speaking a certain way Who does stuff like that? Of all people wanting to regulate speech  a political comedian.


----------



## granfire (Jan 14, 2011)

:lfao:

and there, I thought you done did your worst....

Anti-Beck Ralley?! Are you (and those folks you like to parrot) for real?!

it's called SATIRE...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> A column by John Nolte of Bighollywood.com in which he discusses Jon Stewart and his problem with free political speech.
> 
> http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...ng-free-speech-becoming-increasingly-bizarre/
> 
> The best example of this occurred just a few months ago at his anti-Beck Rally to Restore Sanity. In order to point his sanctimonious finger at the rest of us and wag it like the Church Lady so he could tell everyone else how they should and should not conduct themselves, he puts on this HUGE rally in DC. Im sorry, but this is not normal behavior. Sure, the rally was successful, but the irony of someone standing in the heart of our democracy to demand we stop speaking a certain way Who does stuff like that? Of all people wanting to regulate speech  a political comedian.


Calling on people to tone it down is not a freedom of speech issue. Please look up Freedom of Speech, or take a class. I did.
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Calling on people to tone it down is not a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Sean


No, but, it adds a chilling effect.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

Big Don said:


> No, but, it adds a chilling effect.


... so a call for civility is chilling? That is chilling in and of itself. So who feels this said chill, Don?
Sean


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> A column by John Nolte of Bighollywood.com in which he discusses Jon Stewart and his problem with free political speech.
> 
> http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...ng-free-speech-becoming-increasingly-bizarre/
> 
> The best example of this occurred just a few months ago at his anti-Beck &#8220;Rally to Restore Sanity.&#8221; In order to point his sanctimonious finger at the rest of us and wag it like the Church Lady so he could tell everyone else how they should and should not conduct themselves, he puts on this HUGE rally in DC. I&#8217;m sorry, but this is not normal behavior. Sure, the rally was successful, but the irony of someone standing in the heart of our democracy to demand we stop speaking a certain way&#8230; Who does stuff like that? Of all people wanting to regulate speech &#8230; a political comedian.


That's funny.  Leftwing outlets were on him for not being political enough at this rally and now the right wing is on him for being too political.   

He should be proud, though, that he's got the right wing media outlets (and the people who follow them) so worked up with his radical calls for civility and good manners that the eye of saruman is turning in his direction.  You guys are just mad because if this civility thing catches on you won't be able to call people nazis anymore.  Try watching the show.  He skewers the right, but he also nails the left and hasn't pulled any punches with Obama.


----------



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

It is the left that uses the term nazi all the time, and incorrectly, rather than the right using it.  Jon Stewart, a tool for the government.  Interesting.


----------



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

It would be nice if civlility caught on, fewer republicans and conservatives would be physically assaulted by union thugs and democratic supporters.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It would be nice if civlility caught on, fewer republicans and conservatives would be physically assaulted by union thugs and democratic supporters.


So, are you admitting that this thread is stupid?
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It is the left that uses the term nazi all the time, and incorrectly, rather than the right using it.  Jon Stewart, a tool for the government.  Interesting.



You know, calling somebody a tool could be considered hateful.



billcihak said:


> It would be nice if civlility caught on, fewer republicans and conservatives would be physically assaulted by union thugs and democratic supporters.



:lfao:

I sure hope you are only trolling and don't believe that....._stuff!_


----------



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

Civility would be nice but Jon Stewart isn't looking for that.  He wants people opposed to Obamas agenda to be quiet and to get out of the way.

Granfire, not only do I believe it, I have seen it.  From Ken Gladdney getting beaten up by S.E.I.U. to Bobby jinsals aide getting her leg broken in two places and her fiance getting a concussion to the less dramatic but very typical pie throwing at conservative speakers, to the camera people assaulted by democrats and their supporters, one of which is at "liberal pacifism," and the other one I have seen on various cable shows, Yes, some liberal civility would be kind of nice.  Also, if they could stop calling conservatives nazis and facists, that would be nice as well.

Starbucks would also appreciate  not having to replace store windows whenever the left wing decides to have a riot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Civility would be nice but Jon Stewart isn't looking for that.  He wants people opposed to Obamas agenda to be quiet and to get out of the way.
> 
> Granfire, not only do I believe it, I have seen it.  From Ken Gladdney getting beaten up by S.E.I.U. to Bobby jinsals aide getting her leg broken in two places and her fiance getting a concussion to the less dramatic but very typical pie throwing at conservative speakers, to the camera people assaulted by democrats and their supporters, one of which is at "liberal pacifism," and the other one I have seen on various cable shows, Yes, some liberal civility would be kind of nice.  Also, if they could stop calling conservatives nazis and facists, that would be nice as well.
> 
> Starbucks would also appreciate  not having to replace store windows whenever the left wing decides to have a riot.


How many lives do you suppose were lost when The right outed the CIA agent? This goes both ways.
Sean


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2011)

touch of death said:


> how many lives do you suppose were lost when the right outed the cia agent? This goes both ways.
> Sean


2


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> That's funny. Leftwing outlets were on him for not being political enough at this rally and now the right wing is on him for being too political.
> 
> He should be proud, though, that he's got the right wing media outlets (and the people who follow them) so worked up with his radical calls for civility and good manners that the eye of saruman is turning in his direction. You guys are just mad because if this civility thing catches on you won't be able to call people nazis anymore. Try watching the show. He skewers the right, but he also nails the left and hasn't pulled any punches with Obama.


 The first political person I can remember anyone calling a Nazi was when Bush was called that almost on a daily basis.


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 14, 2011)

ROFL  Oh wait...you were serious when you started this thread...  

You are starting to lose all credability with some of the nonsense you are posting.  It is hard to take seriously anyone who posts anything he can find that bashes the left, even if it isn't from a credible source or makes no sense.  It gets worse when you start bashing a satire comedian for..well being funny at satire.

I still don't understand why a call to civility, especially when it was done in a way NOT to take a left or a right slant, is such a bad thing, even if it is coming from a comedian.  I see post all the time from our more right leaning friends about people from the left saying bad things about people on the right.  Seems if they were serious about these post, a call to civility and respectful discourse, instead of mudslinging, would be something to support.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> 2


And you a certain? Anyone that ever helped her has to face an angry government, and you are certain only two died?
sean


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It is the left that uses the term nazi all the time, and incorrectly, rather than the right using it.  Jon Stewart, a tool for the government.  Interesting.


LOL.  Yeah.  Okay.  Once again, he lampoons both sides.  And both sides deserve it.  Politics is absurd, and the tenor of the political conversation is unnecessarily negative on both sides.  Why are you guys against courtesy and respect?  What is it about vitriol and negativity that you think is constructive?  

It's hilarious to me that the right wing machine is kicked into full gear.  On the one hand, the news and political pundits dismiss Stewart as an inconsequential comedian on extended cable.  And then, on the other, they seem to be going out of their way to prove otherwise.

Bill, it's pretty clear you've never watched the daily show.  When Obama does something stupid, he's taken to task.  And it's funny.  Every episode is online.  Now, I know that going to the source isn't as easy or convenient as reading one's opinions pre-packaged on a website like bighollywood.com, but it can be kind of fun.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> And you a certain? Anyone that ever helped her has to face an angry government, and you are certain only two died?
> sean


 No it was a silly question with no real answer so I just gave a number


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

Just as an aside, I was working downtown during the WTO riots in Seattle.  It was crazy.  I can only relate my own experiences and impressions from being in the thick of it.  At the time (and nothing I've seen since has led me to believe otherwise), my impression is that there were troublemakers under the guise of "anarchists" who had no political agenda other than to cause trouble.  They viewed the entire thing as an opportunity to cause trouble and they went out of their way to do so.   The local police weren't prepared for the number of people, they made a few mistakes and the situation escalated.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> No it was a silly question with no real answer so I just gave a number


Silly? The death of those who help us is silly?


----------



## crushing (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak,

An Anti-Beck rally? It was satire. He was making fun of all the idiots that would show up to a stupid "Restore the Sanity" rally. There was even a media outlet that fell for it and was bussing people in to attend! What's really funny is that some of the biggest Stewart fans don't realize they are part of the whole joke. That's what makes it really funny.

It's like The Man Show, but with more intelligence. The Man Show made itself out to be..well a man's show. But, the writers were actually women and made men look like complete idiots.

And now, Sarah Palin jumping on a trampoline!!!!!


----------



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

Which c.i.a agent was outed?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Which c.i.a agent was outed?


Never mind...


----------



## granfire (Jan 14, 2011)

crushing said:


> An now, Sarah Palin jumping on a trampoline!!!!!



now that might actually fun to watch, in a guy kind of way....


----------



## billc (Jan 14, 2011)

do you mean Valeri Plame or someone else?


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Silly? The death of those who help us is silly?


 To ask a silly question that can not ever be answered just to justify why the left gets to act like jerks.  You could care less about how many died your only point was to say "we may have done abc but you guys did xyz and thats worse so ha ha ha"


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> do you mean Valeri Plame or someone else?


Lock and load.  I can't wait to see the barrage of URLs that you've got for anyone stupid enough to say Plame.


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> To ask a silly question that can not ever be answered just to justify why the left gets to act like jerks. You could care less about how many died your only point was to say "we may have done abc but you guys did xyz and thats worse so ha ha ha"


Personally, I think the entire thing is a little silly, if you want to know the truth.  "The Left" is a boogyman.  Scary, but ultimately just as much a work of fiction.


----------



## granfire (Jan 14, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Lock and load.  I can't wait to see the barrage of URLs that you've got for anyone stupid enough to say Plame.



Plame


----------



## billc (Jan 15, 2011)

Is valeri Plame the agent?  Or is there a joke I don't know about?


----------



## granfire (Jan 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Is valeri Plame the agent?  Or is there a joke I don't know about?



Google is your friend: Many links to be found!


----------



## billc (Jan 15, 2011)

Touch of death, which C.I.A. agent was outed?  I know about Plame, who wasn't really outed, and then the guy who went to cuba and started outing agents and who was the reason the law against outing agents was created.


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Touch of death, which C.I.A. agent was outed? I know about Plame, who wasn't really outed, and then the guy who went to cuba and started outing agents and who was the reason the law against outing agents was created.


 

Revisionist history?


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 15, 2011)

-This all sounds like there are people who are upset and angry about getting grief for being upset and angry. True of both sides. But hey, be upset and angry, but don't expect people to like you for it.

Andrew


----------



## billc (Jan 15, 2011)

On the made up Valerie Plame outing:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2005-07-14-cia-wilson_x.htm

WASHINGTON &#8212; The alleged crime at the heart of a controversy that has consumed official Washington &#8212; the "outing" of a CIA officer &#8212; may not have been a crime at all under federal law, little-noticed details in a book by the agent's husband suggest

In _The Politics of Truth_, former ambassador Joseph Wilson writes that he and his future wife both returned from overseas assignments in June 1997. Neither spouse, a reading of the book indicates, was again stationed overseas. They appear to have remained in Washington, D.C., where they married and became parents of twins. (*Related story*: Bush waits on Rove)
Six years later, in July 2003, the name of the CIA officer &#8212; Valerie Plame &#8212; was revealed by columnist Robert Novak.
The column's date is important because the law against unmasking the identities of U.S. spies says a "covert agent" must have been on an overseas assignment "within the last five years." The assignment also must be long-term, not a short trip or temporary post, two experts on the law say. Wilson's book makes numerous references to the couple's life in Washington over the six years up to July 2003.

So Plame cannot be the outing you are talking about because she wasn't outed.  She parked at C.I.A. headquarters.  Hard to be outed when you eat lunch at the cafeteria at langley. 
"Unless she was really stationed abroad sometime after their marriage," she wasn't a covert agent protected by the law, says Bruce Sanford, an attorney who helped write the 1982 act that protects covert agents' identities.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 15, 2011)

oops bad post
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Touch of death, which C.I.A. agent was outed?  I know about Plame, who wasn't really outed, and then the guy who went to cuba and started outing agents and who was the reason the law against outing agents was created.


Sorry, I work three 12 hr. shifts on the weekend; so, its hard to be attentive.:ultracool Yes, I was talking about Plame, but no matter how benign you claim the situation truly was, How can the CIA even operate if its agents can't gain anyone's trust due to political bickering? And how can we ever know the extent of the damage?... "I've seen Dick Cheney and the damage done...":uhyeah:
Sean


----------



## billc (Jan 15, 2011)

I sympathize,  3, 12 hour shifts.  Sounds like fun, how do I get a job like that?  Remember as well it wasn't cheney or Scooter libby who brought up plame, but Richard Armitage who worked for the Rino, colin powell.  This was known within the first few days or weeks, and they still went after everyone else until they nailed scooter libby.


----------

